# CO2 hydrotesting....Where to get it?



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey just wondering where to get my pressurized cylinders hydrotested...the 5 year period is up and i need to get them tested before I get them refilled.


Was thinking Royal City Fire supplies in New West... not sure if they do it...have to call there when open.

Any suggestions much appreciated. Also how much does it cost. Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It is the cheaperst I know of.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

They do testing. 

Last I remember, it was cheaper for me to just go to a welding supply store and do a swap than to hydro test and then refilled. Only thing is, you don't own the same tank anymore as they just swap with one they have filled in stock (could end up getting a beater)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

5lb test is arond $20, so $5 / yr. I won't swap.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

yea, I got a used beater, so I got rid of it for something a bit better looking.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Royal City is where I got mine done. Cheap fill too. Remember testing requires 24 hours.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

EDGE the swap would be good if my cylinder was crap, but i paid too much for it.

2 wheels good to know it takes 24 hours.

Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

AquaSox said:


> EDGE the swap would be good if my cylinder was crap, but i paid too much for it.
> 
> 2 wheels good to know it takes 24 hours.
> 
> Thanks


Could be more than 24 hours if they are busy. Took three days for me last time.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Many Dive shops can test the cylinders too.
I don't know what they charge though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

DBC Marine in Richmond will do it. I like Royal City just because it's close to me.


----------

